# Butcher Knives



## steeley (Sep 14, 2012)

My Canadian friend Pierre Rodrigue was asking about designs of old butcher knives and asked for a few example's 
and since the other stuff got wiped out here goes...

This will start of some of the earliest I have and then move forward. some of you may have seen some of these but most are brand new old time stuff.

the year 1540




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Sep 14, 2012)

[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Sep 14, 2012)

[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Sep 14, 2012)

This one was found in the old stock yards in Canada .



[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Sep 14, 2012)

Ok lets bring this up to speed with knives that can be had today

Russell still makes the green river brand.



[/IMG]

So if your looking for a pattern or idea to make a butcher knife or have someone make it for you here you go.

link to Russell and more knives.
http://www.dexter1818.com/default.asp

and as always cupcakes.



[/IMG]


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Sep 21, 2012)

Mmmm, cupcakes!

Thank you! I am trying to do a special piece. Even older than most of these. I have an idea, but just want to add accuracy if possible.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 21, 2012)

here are some oldies for you most of these range from 1830's to 1880"s The second photo is one of my favorites, It's from the mid 18th century.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 21, 2012)

oh yeah and a girl with a belt sander


----------



## steeley (Sep 21, 2012)

I am glad to see she is wearing safety glasses .

Pierre going to need a little more information shape wise.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Sep 21, 2012)

Random kitchen pic


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Sep 21, 2012)

Hmmm. Not only is she cutting on a polly board, but her belt is seemingly unable to support that piece of kit. And having said piece of kit in a quick draw rig, it shouldn't have its hammer in the cocked position... 

Steely. as for photos, I am getting closer to narrowing down the shapes i will be using for the new line. Any thing else you can add would be bonus!

Sachem, love your taste in, um, tools!


----------



## Lefty (Sep 21, 2012)

steeley said:


> I am glad to see she is wearing safety glasses .
> 
> Pierre going to need a little more information shape wise.



34-25-36 is my guess. B-cup, at most.


----------



## steeley (Sep 23, 2012)

Adding :

Sheffield, England



[/IMG]

Wish i had a better picture of this.




[/IMG]

1830 France



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Sep 23, 2012)

18th century



[/IMG]

3rd B.C.



[/IMG]

and a Harley mama.



[/IMG]


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Sep 23, 2012)

Lol!! Awsome!

Here are a couple questions. The knives from Japan, that are considered the peak of the art by today's standard, how long have those designs/profiles been around. Are there any images or drawings depicting Japanese knives from previous centuries? Are today's shape just that? "Today's" shape? I know that doesn't play into the "butcher" knife theme, but these old pics got me thinking, and I don't recall finding much on the web photo wise.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 23, 2012)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Lol!! Awsome!
> 
> Here are a couple questions. The knives from Japan, that are considered the peak of the art by today's standard, how long have those designs/profiles been around. Are there any images or drawings depicting Japanese knives from previous centuries? Are today's shape just that? "Today's" shape? I know that doesn't play into the "butcher" knife theme, but these old pics got me thinking, and I don't recall finding much on the web photo wise.



I think Mari may have posted some old paintings or drawings of Japanese knives.


----------



## steeley (Sep 23, 2012)

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/7560-Japanese-Knives-in-Historical-Art-Pieces

here is Sara post .


----------



## SixCats (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi Steely,

I am new member SixCats! as of today (8/7/2014). I just wanted to say.....this is perhaps THE best thread for info/pixs I've ever seen! Thank you so very much for posting this thread. I plan to return to this thread later tonight and really study all info/pixs. Thanks again.

SixCats!


----------



## SixCats (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi all,

I was most pleased to see the image for ANCHOR Knives. It was but a few weeks ago I found an awesome condition vintage LAMSON GOODNOW ANCHOR 17" OAL, 12" Blade, 5.5" (six pin) Wood handle (with the word ANCHOR impressed in handle) Butcher Knife. The Anchor logo is a bit different in that it is inside a logo of a outline of the U.S. with MADE IN U.S.A. above logo and the number 805 to the right side of logo. I'm guessing this is a fairly old knife. The beauty is (at least I think so) I should be able to send this knife back to LAMSON SHAPE in MA for a factory free sharpening!

Regards,
SixCats!


----------



## Noodle Soup (Aug 10, 2014)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Hmmm. Not only is she cutting on a polly board, but her belt is seemingly unable to support that piece of kit. And having said piece of kit in a quick draw rig, it shouldn't have its hammer in the cocked position...
> 
> Steely. as for photos, I am getting closer to narrowing down the shapes i will be using for the new line. Any thing else you can add would be bonus!
> 
> Sachem, love your taste in, um, tools!



Sorry, but that .45 is actually in the preferred carry position of "cocked and locked." Read any of Col. Cooper's works or attend Gunsite academy. They will make a believer of out of you in the temple of the 1911. Earned my Raven in 2006,


----------



## HHH Knives (Aug 10, 2014)

I miss Steeley! Hope hes ok and come by to visit us here at KKF again soon!


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 11, 2014)

me too.


----------

